# Hello from the Hudson Valley, NY



## Trufire06 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes it Is! :welcome: to AT :wave:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Where in the HV?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk hvhunter. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

welcome & come on in and have some fun.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello :welcome: to ArcheryTalk!


----------



## hvhunter (Jul 19, 2007)

Where in the HV?

Just outside of Kingston.


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*Welcome*

:welcome:Great site your right enjoy.


----------



## McHouck (Mar 14, 2007)

hvhunter said:


> Where in the HV?
> 
> Just outside of Kingston.


Where outside, I'm from Cottekill.............


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------

